# Acer Aspire 5715z Issue



## pandp06 (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi all,

I am new to this site and in need of help.

I am currently trying to resolve an issue on my friends acer aspire 5715z laptop. It frequently shuts itself down and gets quite warm. I have checked the fan and it is working. I have done a search on this and quite a few people have had this problem with acer laptops. I have not found anyone that has cured it. I have read that people have flashed the bios and some people are stating it is the empowering technology software at fault.

I am at a loss so please can anyone help me resolve this issue.


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

Hello pandp06

Remember the name laptop is misleading, cos if you run it on your lap, on your bed covers or on the carpet, it’s going to block the air vent underneath and also suck up fluff. This will overheat it and cause it to shutdown and also reduce its working life. 

If it’s operated like above, * don’t!! *:4-thatsba

Remove the bottom access cover/covers of your laptop and make sure the cooling path is free of fluff and dust. Check the heat sink on the CPU/GPU is not loose, if so tighten the screws back down that hold them on. Lets see what happens

Remember, try and run a _"laptop"_ on a flat surface if possible. :wink:


----------



## pandp06 (Jan 26, 2010)

Thank you night shift.

I have ran the laptop on my glass pc desk. I will do what you say tonight and report back. Fingers crossed it cures it.

Thank you


----------



## pandp06 (Jan 26, 2010)

Okay i have cleaned out the heat sink...it did have quite a bit of fluff in there. Got it running to see how long it runs. Last night i only got 20 mins before it shut itself down.

Whilst it's up and running. Is there any way to speed the laptop up?

My friend is saying is has gone very slow and to be honest, it is slow. I have done the basic of disc clean up and defrag but no difference.

The spec is as follows -
Intel pentium duel CPU T2390 @1.86Ghz 1.87 Ghz
3 GB Ram
32 bit operating system (vista premium)
160GB HDD

Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pandp06 (Jan 26, 2010)

Okay, ran for 2 hrs 45 mins. Did a restart and all i get is a black screen with a flashing cursor???? Any ideas?

Keypad is quite warm also.


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

Starting to sound like a graphic chipset problem.

Try this for the moment :

1. Remove the battery and AC cord. Remove the bottom cover/covers of your laptop.
2. Remove and reseat your HD and RAM modules.
3. Replace your covers.
4. Hold down your power button for 1 minute (Battery and AC still disconnected).
5. Replace your AC power (not battery) and turn on.


----------



## pandp06 (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks again Night Shift,

Okay i did as you said. I have ran the laptop for 2 hours and randomly restarted it. It has booted fine every time but twice it has shut itself down?

When it is loading up i get a message informing me it is loading device driver software. I then get a message that is has failed to load -

Device driver software not succesfully installed
Microsoft ISATAP Adapter#3

Not sure if this makes any difference to the running.

I have now replaced the battery and running it to see how long it goes for without shutting down.


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

pandp06

Sorry I forgot to add, if the laptop starts and runs ok then replace your battery.



> Device driver software not succesfully installed
> Microsoft ISATAP Adapter#3


Is a network adaptor driver. Not sure about this, but had a look on the net and as long as your wireless connection is working, then ignore. Microsoft has a fix for it.

Lets get your machine running first.


----------



## pandp06 (Jan 26, 2010)

Okay i am going to run it again tonight when i get home from work. I got 3 hours running yesterday with just one shut down that it did by itself. I finally had to close it down as it was getting late.

The keyboard didn't get as hot as it did before the heat sink clean.

I'll let you know of any issues tonight.

Just a quick question whilst i remember although it's nothing to do with this laptop. I recently did a clean install of vista to my friends hp laptop but now on start up i get a black screen with two option of vista to select. When you select one it loads fine. Just wondered why it won't just boot without the options?


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

When your clean installing Windows Vista with another Windows operating system already installed, even if it was Vista on the lappy. Vista will create a file called, "*Windows.old*".

When your clean installing Windows Vista with another Windows operating system already installed, even if it was Vista on the lappy. Vista will create a file called, "*Windows.old*".

What's happened here is the legacy boot option has not been removed, I don't know why, but hey this after all is Microsoft . I think after instalation it gives you the option to delete "*Windows.old*" not sure :mblah:, anyway, if the operating system is stable enough and running as it should, then search for "*Windows.old*" and delete it. Its a big file greater than 20gigs, if I remember correctly.

If that did not work then; right click on *Computer* and select *Properties*. On the left side window click on *Advanced System Settings* and then select the *Settings* button under *Startup and Recovery*. Once in that *Startup and Recovery* window you want to uncheck the box that says “*Time to display list of operating systems*”.

If that did not work, then the boot order will have to be edited. Download EasyBCD, this is a free tool and has all the options you need to edit the boot menu.

http://neosmart.net/dl.php?id=1


----------



## pandp06 (Jan 26, 2010)

Yes i di the search for windows.old but it came back with nothing. I'm going to be seeing the other owner of the laptop over the weekend so i will do the other step you mentioned.

Thank you very much for all your help, it is very much appreciated.

I will post back tonight after i have ran the acer for a few hours.


----------



## pandp06 (Jan 26, 2010)

just an update.

Had the laptop running for two hours. did a restart, got the acer screen along with 'prepare to boot OS' then the screen went black and nothing. Second attempt to boot, same as above but microsoft loading bar then it shut down. Third attempt and it booted fine after displaying the 'windows was closed .....how do you want to start windows. Laptop does not feel as warm as most laptops i have worked on so im starting to rule out over heating.

Speaking to the owner, she tells me she went into the start up menu and deleted a few things because it was dragging. She cannot remember what so im at a bit of a loss.

Just cannot see why it struggles to boot the odd time.


----------



## pandp06 (Jan 26, 2010)

Update 2.

The laptop has been running for another hour. What i didnt notice was, in the task bar there was a tab 'erecovery agent'. I couldn't open it. I restarted the laptop and before booting it went to chkdisc. It ran by quite quick but it did state that it deleted a corrupt file 128?

It has booted up again so i will leave it for a while and try another restart.


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

How old is the Acer?


----------



## pandp06 (Jan 26, 2010)

I have a MFG date 0805...is that 2005? Friend told me they only had it a couple of years.


----------



## pandp06 (Jan 26, 2010)

Okay. After final restart. Got the usual acer screen, prepare boot to os then a black screen with flashing cursor. It stayed there and that is the main problem. The only way to get it to boot is to press the power button and keep trying until it does.

5 attempts and i got it to boot. It then shut down before loading the screen??

The laptop performed another discchk with lots of records of orphaned files?

Seems to perform badly the longer it has been on.


----------

